

Using Git - A Designer's Guide - bretthardin
http://blog.sourceninja.com/using-git-designers-guide/

======
bretthardin
Our Designer just wrote this comment, but since he is a green account (newb)
he can't post it. He will probably use my account for responses:

Hey guys, being a designer I thought other designers might benefit from a
super simplified approach to git. Let me know what you think or if you have
any other tips for a less technical crowd. Thanks!

